# Jackson USA Misha Mansoor Signature Guitar



## Samark (Dec 8, 2014)

CMC GUITAR BLOG » Jackson USA Misha Mansour Signature Guitar

Interesting, looks great


----------



## CMCgtrs (Dec 8, 2014)

Check out the new Jackson USA Misha Mansoor Signature Guitar. According to It will be released in about 8 weeks. This is a pic of the "offical" 6 string version to be released. There is a 7 string version too. 

*mod edit: it's cool this is coming out, but if if you would like to promote your store get a Dealers account from Alex and keep it to the Dealers section*


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 8, 2014)

Mansour


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmmm who couldn't say they didn't see this coming. As an aside I love CMC guitars. Even more tempting for me to take a little drive to south jersey if you know what I mean


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 9, 2014)

Kind of thought this would happen. I will get one though.


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Am I seeing that there will only be a U.S. version? I love these shapes, and would love to get one, even if i'm not the biggest fan of the Juggernauts. And I am not quite able to spend anywhere near 4k on a guitar, nor am I willing. I would like to see them do a "pro series" run of these with maybe just some dimarzio's or some other lower priced alternative. I just can't get enough of that shape and blue burst.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 9, 2014)

I know its unlikely, but i would love an import model, i cant get remotely close to a 3k price tag 

edit: sorta ninja'd by Curt


----------



## Kobalt (Dec 9, 2014)

No way. Looking forward to more info!!!!


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Sad part is, knowing Jackson, that's not going to happen. Maybe some day after my rig overhaul is complete.


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Price range is too steep for me, even if I love that shape/finish to death.


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gotta say, this guy knows how to spec a guitar.. It looks fantastic! I hope they do the darker blue version too.


----------



## frahmans (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool, considering getting one too.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Dec 9, 2014)

Goddamn, CMC Guitars is based in the town I live in and I've never heard of them 

But aside, The Misha Jackson looks pretty sweet. It's cool that the "consumer" version doesn't have the Periphery logo inlay. I can't stand band logo or other personalized inlay on production guitars.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 9, 2014)

the blue burst looks amazing. was hoping to see a neck-thru for that price...i prefer them.

would like to see what the others look like too.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats to Misha!!! Kind of surprised he wasn't the first to drop the news?

Either way, a lot of people will be thanking him for this sweet design. Maybe Jackson will release a MiM (Pro Series) model too in the future?


----------



## beavis2306 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's good news. I've been blown away by how good the blue jacksons that he has posted look. If someone gave me one I'd definitely keep it.


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 9, 2014)

pretty cool. typical Misha style (looks and specs). but the price will most likely be way to high for me.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Dec 9, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Kind of surprised he wasn't the first to drop the news?



That's exactly what I've been thinking since I saw this this thread


----------



## s4tch (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome. These Periphery guys have some taste in guitars for sure. I love the 3+3 headstock, and it's nice to see that they also kept the understated natural binding from the "prototypes".


----------



## Possessed (Dec 9, 2014)

I just hope that for production line the body is not basswood


----------



## flexkill (Dec 9, 2014)

whats that run? About 5 grand


----------



## dean_fry (Dec 9, 2014)

FINALLY!!!!!! whoaa got so much GAS!!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Dec 9, 2014)

Ibanez, take a hint. 6 and 7 string versions...I'd take a 7 string Titan over this any day  (would probably also cost half, okay, realistically 3/4). Nice guitar though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2014)

Possessed said:


> I just hope that for production line the body is not basswood



Given Misha has the biggest boner for basswood + maple, and that his Juggs were designed around basswood, you might be out of luck.


----------



## Ibzzus (Dec 9, 2014)

inb4 misha posts a billion pics on the instagram and makes a demo video with bkp pups and his signature protone.


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm surprised anyone's excited about this. Look at Misha's guitars, which I agree are amazing, and look at that. Terrible rendition. The quality of the top went from 5A to 2A. At least with a JBM or something you get a guitar that actually looks like what they deliver to the artist.


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


> I'm surprised anyone's excited about this. Look at Misha's guitars, which I agree are amazing, and look at that. Terrible rendition. The quality of the top went from 5A to 2A. At least with a JBM or something you get a guitar that actually looks like what they deliver to the artist.


Hence why I said the price is too steep for me. If this were in the $1500 area, i'd probably not be so quick to say that.


----------



## Possessed (Dec 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given Misha has the biggest boner for basswood + maple, and that his Juggs were designed around basswood, you might be out of luck.



Good for my wallet


----------



## yingmin (Dec 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given Misha has the biggest boner for basswood + maple, and that his Juggs were designed around basswood, you might be out of luck.



Also, lots of artists have had high-end production signature guitars with basswood bodies in the past, including John Petrucci, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani and Tosin Abasi. It's not as they're making the body out of agathis or something. Basswood is a perfectly valid choice for a body wood, just not everyone's preference.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


> I'm surprised anyone's excited about this. Look at Misha's guitars, which I agree are amazing, and look at that. Terrible rendition. The quality of the top went from 5A to 2A. At least with a JBM or something you get a guitar that actually looks like what they deliver to the artist.



There's plenty to like about this guitar even with a 2A top. BTW my favorite Jackson of all posted by Misha is the sparkly 7-string, so I don't really care about fancy tops.


----------



## Possessed (Dec 9, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Also, lots of artists have had high-end production signature guitars with basswood bodies in the past, including John Petrucci, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani and Tosin Abasi. It's not as they're making the body out of agathis or something. Basswood is a perfectly valid choice for a body wood, just not everyone's preference.



For solo work i have absolutely no issue with basswood. I had ebmm axis, js1 and so on. They are all great sounding guitars. Currently i have major gas for GG's charvel. However, i dont like the sound of basswood guitar when playing metal


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2014)

s4tch said:


> There's plenty to like about this guitar even with a 2A top. BTW my favorite Jackson of all posted by Misha is the sparkly 7-string, so I don't really care about fancy tops.



I like the sparkly one too. It's just that I'd rather have any solid / metallic color / natural unfigured wood over figured maple that's not figured. There's something about trying and failing that's worse than not trying in this situation.


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 9, 2014)

Curt said:


> i'm not the biggest fan of the Juggernauts. And I am not quite able to spend anywhere near 4k on a guitar, nor am I willing. I would like to see them do a "pro series" run of these with maybe just some dimarzio's or some other lower priced alternative.





> was hoping to see a neck-thru for that price





> I just hope that for production line the body is not basswood


----------



## DredFul (Dec 9, 2014)

^exactly my thoughts


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Thrashman said:


>



Too expensive for me personally. Not all of us are made of money.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 9, 2014)

Absolutely, yet the price needs to be established in light of a number of factors, and the financial limitations of the average person are most certainly not one of them as this sort of upper end axe caters to a specific target audience, which is not the same that is currently buying an import Schecter or Sterling for example.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 9, 2014)

That's the thing. It's Misha's signature, it's going to be higher end. From a financial standpoint though, a lot of Periphery fans are young obsessive kids. If they wanted to make the most money out of a sig deal like this, they would do good to have a cheaper alternative, even if that means it not actually being a guitar the artists would personally never use. You've got his name, why not milk it for what you can? Hell, if I've got 4k, I would never buy an artist model and would instead go for something more personal to me.

I have no interest in buying a Misha sig regardless. That blue sure is ....ing gorgeous though.


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 9, 2014)

That's probably also MSRP pricing. If so, the actual purchase price may end up somewhere in the 2-3k range. Will the 7-string be 26.5" scale?
I'm sure Jackson also wants to stay competitive with Ibanez's Jake Bowen sig.
I suppose they could do something like a model with a quilted veneer instead as well as less expensive pickups to further drop the price. We'll just have to see when it's officially announced and available for purchase.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


> ...figured maple that's not figured...



 Point certainly made. 

[off]
I spent 2 nights in a hotel called "Narád Park" at the weekend. Do you have any relatives in Hungary?
[/off]


----------



## protest (Dec 9, 2014)

I really wish CMC didn't require an appointment to go to the store...


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 9, 2014)

Beautiful guitars but for 3k you could count me out.


----------



## russmuller (Dec 9, 2014)

This makes sense. They're great guitars, high quality, high consistency, and something he's played for quite a while. I won't be getting one because it's out of my price range, but I'd love to play one some time.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 9, 2014)

They can do a cheaper version, of course. Thing is whether they and Misha want to and whether they can reach a consensus pertaining the licencing. I am always a bit in two hearts pertaining the affordable models - on one hand, the idea of kids being able to afford a guitar that has the "vibe" of their fave artists or specs that are close enough is pretty cool and I obviously like it; on the other, it's not what the artist does use, so many will be baited by a name in the headstock and forego the fact of the thing looking like, but not really being, what the artist does use (this for the more artist-driven purchases, evidently).


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> Absolutely, yet the price needs to be established in light of a number of factors, and the financial limitations of the average person are most certainly not one of them as this sort of upper end axe caters to a specific target audience, which is not the same that is currently buying an import Schecter or Sterling for example.



I just don't take digs at me in regard to my financial shortcomings and how it may or may not fit me into a certain demographic very well. Which is very much how those memes came across. I just wanted to express my opinions on the thing without some Misha nutswinger assuming everyone who says they can't foot the price of it is just hating on it, or directly saying it needs to be changed.


As I have said, I do like the guitar, and would likely buy it if I weren't overhauling my rig currently as well. I have had a number of high end guitars, just not particularly coming at a time when I was also spending in the thousands on other things as well. And as per my comments on the juggernauts, that's a non issue, as I would use them, but I was saying before, that if they did make a lower priced alternative, BKP's would certainly not be in it, but that wouldn't exactly bother me. However, if this IS MSRP, and the final price comes in closer to $2500, it may be a lot more doable for me.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 9, 2014)

I see your point, yet the point of my post wasn't solely aimed at yours - price is often discussed here in a bit of an extreme way, with diametrically opposed "omg what a ripoff I work part time in McDonald's and I can't buy it with a day's pay" and "hah, whine away plebe! It is not in your commoner blood to bask in such noble features!" views often coming into play regardless of context, so I merely stated that the target market is on the upper end (predictably so given the association).


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> I see your point, yet the point of my post wasn't solely aimed at yours - price is often discussed here in a bit of an extreme way, with diametrically opposed "omg what a ripoff I work part time in McDonald's and I can't buy it with a day's pay" and "hah, whine away plebe! It is not in your commoner blood to bask in such noble features!" views often coming into play regardless of context, so I merely stated that the target market is on the upper end (predictably so given the association).



Yeah, it always seems to happen to one extreme or the other. And yeah, it doesn't exactly surprise me to see a Misha sig be a high end one, we saw the same with Tosin and his signature guitar as well.

I do make decent money, but not near enough to just throw down without a second thought like some here probably could, when i'm buying new pedals, an amp, cab, etc. Maybe I did word it in a way that could be construed as complaining, but I was just thinking aloud that a lower end model in this shape could do really well, and i'd buy one of those in the situation i'm in right now, and likely pick up the high end one later down the road. I certainly respect Jackson and Misha both on this end, as I'm entirely used to high end signature guitars being a common thing, and my post was in no way a jab at either party involved, just stating that i'm in no position to buy one, as bad as I want to, and as tempting as it is, it's not worth the potential hit to my credit card.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 9, 2014)

Of course this is SS.org, so price bitching is a given. But I'm sure this is a custom shop made guitar like the Brodericks so starting in the $3k range isn't a huge surprise. 

I'm almost thinking this place jumped the gun on this though. Nothing from Jackson or Misha first and then mentioning being released in 8 weeks..well that's just around NAMM.

Either way, it's still awesome!


----------



## cardinal (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks cool. That top is nicely figured IMHO. Solid colors also available. Nice that you can avoid the giant P logo on the neck. I'll pass because the specs aren't for me, but it's a cool guitar and is always nice to see more high quality sevens.


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 9, 2014)

I really loved the blue on his personal guitars, but for whatever reason (maybe the pictures?) this one doesn't quite look the same to me.

I'm not a huge periphery fan but love the shape and would have been very into a stripped down less expensive version. 

Hopefully if this sells well jackson will realize where the market is at and make a sub $1k version that's specced out well. If schecter can do the KM7 as nice as it is I am positive jackson can do the same.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 9, 2014)

While that is super badass, if I was going to pay that much for a custom jackson I would spec it out myself.


----------



## 3074326 (Dec 9, 2014)

Would rather just get my own custom at that price.

Super gorgeous though. Cool for Misha too.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure you can get a custom Jackson at that price? And the ridiculous wait times and likelihood of errors make the Jackson custom order even more unappealing.


----------



## McKay (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm super happy that Jackson are doing well, they've been my favorite guitar company since forever.


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 9, 2014)

As I posted earlier in the thread, I believe that will be MSRP price and so the final purchase price should be a bit lower. I'm purely guessing though!
I believe the Nolly NG-2 started off at 2200USD. Basscentral has it listed at $2120 retail and $1600 sales price. So just wait until actual sales price is officially given.


----------



## atticus1088 (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure if they are supposed to be designed like this, check out the 12th fret side dots compared to the 24th.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 9, 2014)

atticus1088 said:


> Not sure if they are supposed to be designed like this, check out the 12th fret side dots compared to the 24th.



I'm a nit-picky mother and those look normal to me


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 9, 2014)

^ This.


----------



## Curt (Dec 9, 2014)

think it's just picture angle + the angle the guitar is resting in its case, etc. They look fine to me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2014)

I just stared at the side dots for a solid minute and a half and am not seeing anything.


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm interested but we'll see if that's street price or not....

I mean it is basically a Jackson RGA 

those side dots look fine to me too


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2014)

It's pretty... 

I'm not overly excited about it, though.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 9, 2014)

Man.........not even all the "Misha's word is scripture" djent fanboys would stampede after this.......

Sorry, Jackson. Looks like your loss.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2014)

Well I could see someone else who just wants a nice Jackson picking up one w/o that big P on the fretboard. 

Hell, they might even like that. I don't know their lives...


----------



## Tyler (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd give it a shot if the price wasn't so steep. I could understand around 2k, but the specs are just too bland imo for and upwards of 3-4k


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2014)

What exactly are ppl talking about when they say...

"For those specs? Awww man..."

Like... What exactly are you expecting? It was my understanding that certain things SHOULD be the case when you spend a certain amount of money... 

Craftsmanship should be better yes?
Cuts of wood (whether you think you like that particular species or not) should be better yes?

The only thing I could see someone being upset about is maybe paying a bunch of money on a guitar and having a crappy finish on it (uneven sanding, chips/cracks/etc) or maybe paying for a top that is supposed to be highly figured and it comes to you looking like a damn school desk. Absolute worst case scenario it doesn't even play and you have a $3k paperweight. But you couldn't know that until you hold it.

But some things just seem a bit silly to me.

The fact that you don't like a given wood or color or whatever doesn't mean you shouldn't pay what a guitar is probably worth.

And the fact that you got something else from a different company for the same price may or may not be of any consequence depending on the deals they get individually and how they were tooled up to begin with... Or maybe I'm a bit off base with that. I very well could be as I don't build shit...


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2014)

illimmigrant said:


> Will the 7-string be 26.5" scale?



Doubtful, given that Misha has often stated that 25.5" is his preferred scale length.

It is a lovely guitar, but for some reason the finish fails to capture the magic of some of his other blue/white burst guitars such as his Daemoness:







The difference seems to be that they're using darker cuts of maple. Or maybe the Daemoness was bleached while this isn't. (I'm no expert, so this is purely conjecture.)


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 9, 2014)

I KNEW IT


----------



## CMCgtrs (Dec 9, 2014)

Will do. Sorry about this. Anyway, I have to delete this thread. Jackson didn't want this leaked yet. So I have to pull it down.


----------



## CMCgtrs (Dec 9, 2014)

Is there anyway to delete this thread? I don't see an option to do so.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 9, 2014)

A moderator has to delete it.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 9, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Doubtful, given that Misha has often stated that 25.5" is his preferred scale length.



Actually hes said a few times recently that 26.5" is a perfect scale length for him on a 7, so I'd assume that's what the sig would be.


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 9, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Doubtful, given that Misha has often stated that 25.5" is his preferred scale length.



Brought it up because as of late he's favored the 26.5" scale on 7's. Even Jake's 7 is now 26.5" Misha's latest Jackson 7 was a 26.5" and the Duvell is 666mm (26.2").

Edit: Ninjaed by Joey


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2014)

atticus1088 said:


> Not sure if they are supposed to be designed like this, check out the 12th fret side dots compared to the 24th.



You realize the space between the 11th and 12th fret is larger than the space between the 23rd and 24th frets, right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2014)

The worst I see is that the angle of the pic makes them look slightly off center. They are spaced differently and that's the first time I've seen that I think but it makes sense when you consider the distance betweent the frets. I'm just guessing that typically on other guitars they just use the same dot spacing as the 24th on the 12th and center it. 

Either way, that wouldn't be my biggest concern.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2014)

CMCgtrs said:


> Is there anyway to delete this thread? I don't see an option to do so.



You can ask a mod to delete the thread, but let's face it: cat's out of the bag now.


----------



## Shimme (Dec 9, 2014)

My question is, how is this going to work when there are already Mayones Bulb sigs...


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sure whatever the deal is, he won't be asked to go exclusive. That would be way too many guitars sitting in cases haha


----------



## molsoncanadian (Dec 9, 2014)

Nour Ayasso said:


> That's exactly what I've been thinking since I saw this this thread



Probably because he claimed he wanted complete autonomy over what he played. Remember all the times he said "I dont take endorsement's because ect ect ect."

He probably sat down and did the math, and realized he is missing out on a pretty decent chunk of change considering the hordes of djent kids foaming at the mouth for an RG....err....jackson.

That or his constant appraisal of everything he plays....err.... Jackson... got the attention of the higher ups, and the corporate powers that be realized they could harness the marketing power of his words (because we all know we have yet to see him review a piece of gear that isn't toted as the most amazing thing since sliced bread).

Either way, the guitar is nice, but nothing to rant and rave about IMO.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 9, 2014)

Shimme said:


> My question is, how is this going to work when there are already Mayones Bulb sigs...





illimmigrant said:


> I'm sure whatever the deal is, he won't be asked to go exclusive. That would be way too many guitars sitting in cases haha



Yep, Misha seems to typically go for non-exclusive endorsement deals (must be nice, right?  ) so I wouldn't be surprised if that was part of the deal.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 9, 2014)

Pretty sweet Ibanez, might land a little cheaper than the USA Broderick sig since it doesn't have the lo-pro Floyd trem on it. Djent kiddies who think they need a $3k guitar to be inspired can have fun with it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 9, 2014)

There has been and is nothing exclusive about his deal. He has had an agreement to be using Jackson 60% of the time live and whatever he wants in the studio for the past year+

In addition, they have been developing this sig line ever since his first Jackson prototype. Nothing has changed other than the model is now ready to be available

It has appeal to me because its a Jackson with a 20" fretboard radius, 26.5" scale, and Ive never had a maple over basswood guitar. Id say its unique enough to make me want to get one as soon I can afford it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2014)

That's smart, though... Especially for someone who seems to like all different types of guitars.


----------



## Jlang (Dec 9, 2014)

Comparing the leaked signature to Mishas personal Jacksons, is like apples and oranges IMO.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 9, 2014)

YES! YES! YES!


Seriously though I am poor as **** at the moment


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 9, 2014)

It looks like it might be available in 5 or 6 different colors including everything from a solid color to an amber quilt and also at two different high end levels, the more expensive with the giant P logo and other stuff


----------



## atticus1088 (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


> You realize the space between the 11th and 12th fret is larger than the space between the 23rd and 24th frets, right?



That's a given. It just looked odd to me. 
Maybe it's the angle as stated by another member.
Maybe it's just me


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2014)

Jlang said:


> Comparing the leaked signature to Mishas personal Jacksons, is like apples and oranges IMO.










atticus1088 said:


> Maybe it's the angle as stated by another member.
> Maybe it's just me



Well it's definitely not the angle


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 9, 2014)

What seriously looks different about the sig vs his personal guitars? It's a different paint job. Okay. Then what, the quilt? I think the sig looks like a great quilt, it's just a different looking one. Go look up suhr quilted maple tops. You get anything from really tubular ones to much tighter almost flamed ones. It's a luck of the draw with figured tops sometimes and you obviously can't have the same one as Misha has because it's a piece of wood.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Dec 9, 2014)

I guess I don't see the "apples to oranges" thing. Yes, his personal ones are solid blue and the sig is a burst, plus the bridge appears to be a different color but otherwise it looks the same (to my eyes).


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


>



Hilarious.
I don't think it's THAT bad though haha. I don't mind the burst, but I do wish it were deeper, like what Mayones does or what Carvin has been putting out as of late. The amber tiger eye variation is also a really nice color.
Not to mention Misha's pics are through a nice lens and nicely edited.


----------



## Jlang (Dec 9, 2014)

The gradient fade on the signature looks like something agile would put out. It's not subtle at all and looks tacky. IMO again.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


> Well it's definitely not the angle



NAILED IT! haha


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 9, 2014)

These photos were taken with a lot different settings. White balance, flash and so on. It would be &#324;ice to see that model in natural light.


----------



## kamello (Dec 9, 2014)

for the guys asking for a budget model; here is my solution 














joking aside, awesome for Misha! (who didn't see that coming though?  ) the photo in the OP doesn't convince me, but I guess we will just have to wait for Misha's or Jackson oficial pics, still though, I agree with Xaios on the white-burst thing, it isn't as well captured as in other guitars...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 9, 2014)

I think it looks pretty damn hot, and I'd be interested in a 7, depending on the specs (which I'm guessing are the ones we all think they are). There is some cool stuff on there, like the truss rod adjuster placement. But really the main attraction for me is the color, so if it's gonna have a 5A top that really is not a 5A top, I'd be pissed spending that kind of money on it. I like it, but I'm GASing for other stuff. Still, cool as hell looking sig, one of the best I've seen, plus it's a USA Jackson. Shit. I don't have one of those.

That being said seeing his 7 string right in my face and then alone at a sound check definitely leaves me knowing it will still sound awesome regardless of whatever spec's it's has. I'll keep my eyes open for this, at least until the next GAS attack happens!


----------



## Forkface (Dec 9, 2014)

the more i think about it, the more i feel that they will indeed release a cheaper import model. maybe not together, but eh...

here's hoping


----------



## Pav (Dec 9, 2014)

While Misha does nothing for me, these guitars look too nice to ignore. I may entertain getting one without a Periphery logo sometime in the future.


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2014)

If it would be something like the Mark Morton Dominion pro MIM I'd probably be all over it. I like the blue, I like the shape, I like the hardtail and the headstock and the inlays even. Although crazier things have happened and I could just end up with one of the amber finish USA ones


----------



## Pav (Dec 9, 2014)

The thought of a Dominion Pro in this same blue or amber finish with the binding makes me want to jizz all over the place.


----------



## Negav (Dec 9, 2014)

I have seen lower end Ibanez and Schecters with better figuring on the top...  (On a serious note the price point is set for Misha admirers. At such price point you could go semi- or full-custom with better figuring, woods, specs, etc...)

Nevertheless I like the guitar, although would prefer to see the tiger eye version and the blue sparkle.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 9, 2014)

Of all the Misha Mansour sigs out there, this one is my favorite. I can't wait to see the other colors and the 7. I am no periphery fan but this is a very classy guitar with good specs.

Edit: As for the top, I really don't see what people are complaining about. It looks nice. Those cheaper imports can have terrible figuring as well. The only reason they can be so cheap and have good figuring is because they can take one piece of nice wood and slice it into a bunch of paper thin veneers to go on several guitars while these solid top guitars use that one piece of wood on just one guitar. Not to mention with a thick carved top, the figure that is initially seen on the un-carved surface is not the figure that will be seen after the top is carved. You do not know what you will get until you carve it. Another thing about figured tops is that the real ones can look quite different from different angles. It can lose almost all figuring when viewed from certain angles. This is why I like one piece tops instead of bookmatched tops. Sometimes with a bookmatch one side will pop from a certain angle while the other side looks dead from that angle leaving a line down the center of the guitar where the figuring "stops".


----------



## katsumura78 (Dec 9, 2014)

Waiting for the official word from Jackson or Misha. I'm sure NAMM will be packed with lots of cool new stuff for 2015.


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Of all the Misha Mansour sigs out there, this one is my favorite. I can't wait to see the other colors and the 7. I am no periphery fan but this is a very classy guitar with good specs.
> 
> Edit: As for the top, I really don't see what people are complaining about. It looks nice. Those cheaper imports can have terrible figuring as well. The only reason they can be so cheap and have good figuring is because they can take one piece of nice wood and slice it into a bunch of paper thin veneers to go on several guitars while these solid top guitars use that one piece of wood on just one guitar. Not to mention with a thick carved top, the figure that is initially seen on the un-carved surface is not the figure that will be seen after the top is carved. You do not know what you will get until you carve it. Another thing about figured tops is that the real ones can look quite different from different angles. It can lose almost all figuring when viewed from certain angles. This is why I like one piece tops instead of bookmatched tops. Sometimes with a bookmatch one side will pop from a certain angle while the other side looks dead from that angle leaving a line down the center of the guitar where the figuring "stops".



What excuses. It's not like you carve down 1/4th inch into a 5A wood and you surprisingly find a blank slab of no figuring. That's not how trees grow. You might get a knot here or there you weren't aware of, but you _do_ know what you're getting in terms of grade of figure. I won't even comment on the one piece vs. bookmatching since that's neither here nor there and mostly not true. Bottom line, they're using pretty sub-par wood for a $3k+ guitar, and not the grade of tops that Misha got on his. 

My reaction upon seeing Misha's guitars: 
first proto: Yes! 
sparkle: YES! 
second: Yes!
tiger: YESSS!
sig: meh.

The Brodericks are like that too -- a few are fantastic, a few are crap. A bit too early to know for sure, but I was curious if Misha, as more of a forum gear whore than Chris, was going to request stricter control there (if that's even possible), but it looks like these aren't going to be any exception to the current crop of Jackson sigs.

Not to say Misha's guitars are 5A - they're actually not mind-blowingly figured, but they are well chosen and consistent, and with great staining technique.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 9, 2014)

There is no such thing as 5A. The highest wood grade is AAA and anything beyond is made up for marketing. Go wade through a pile of USA $3k Gibsons and PRSi and see how many have mind-blowing magnificent tops.


----------



## Pav (Dec 9, 2014)

narad said:


> Bottom line, they're using pretty sub-par wood for a $3k+ guitar, and not the grade of tops that Misha got on his.



I think I may be lost here. Have both Misha's guitar and the upcoming sig model been pictured in this thread? If so, I really can't tell which is which.


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> There is no such thing as 5A. The highest wood grade is AAA and anything beyond is made up for marketing. Go wade through a pile of USA $3k Gibsons and PRSi and see how many have mind-blowing magnificent tops.



It's _all_ made up for marketing. It doesn't mean it doesn't exist.



Pav said:


> I think I may be lost here. Have both Misha's guitar and the upcoming sig model been pictured in this thread? If so, I really can't tell which is which.



Well yes, the sig is bursting from a more natural color center. Part of the problem - really shows off the wood more.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought the signature was pretty when it came to figuring/color.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 9, 2014)

If they release an import model I'd be hard pressed to not buy one. Jackson neck + RGA shape + Hipshot style bridge = Win. I don't give a damn about anything else as long as it's not pink 

Seriously. I just want Jackson to make this bodyshape a regular model.


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2014)

Emperoff said:


> If they release an import model I'd be hard pressed to not buy one. Jackson neck + RGA shape + Hipshot style bridge = Win. I don't give a damn about anything else as long as it's not pink
> 
> Seriously. I just want Jackson to make this bodyshape a regular model.


Pretty much my exact thoughts. If Ibanez isn't gonna give me a new RGA Jackson can take my business


----------



## VigilSerus (Dec 9, 2014)

Jlang said:


> The gradient fade on the signature looks like something agile would put out. It's not subtle at all and looks tacky. IMO again.



You read my mind.







Feels exactly like it. However, I will reserve my full judgement until I get full rundowns on colors and etc.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Dec 10, 2014)

For those complaining about a "more affordable" signature model:

Manufacturers will always release the highest-spec model first, and give no indication of making a more affordable guitar. That way, people who would be on the fence if there were two options, have only one to choose from. When sales start to stagnate, I predict a lower-spec signature release with a solid-color top and headstock to cut down price.


----------



## GXPO (Dec 10, 2014)

The only difference I can see between the guitars is that Misha Used a 3k camera he's familiar with and the photographer in the leaked shots used a potato. It's the same guitar -lightroom.


----------



## ASoC (Dec 10, 2014)

GXPO said:


> The only difference I can see between the guitars is that Misha Used a 3k camera he's familiar with and the photographer in the leaked shots used a potato. It's the same guitar -lightroom.



For real, look at the color of the ebony fretboard and the hardware on the guitar. The hardware is supposed to be black, so that photo clearly has some color balancing issues


----------



## Nag (Dec 10, 2014)

So after Chris Bro and Misha, who's the next artist who's gonna get an Ibanez RGA Jackson signature ?


----------



## narad (Dec 10, 2014)

Nagash said:


> So after Chris Bro and Misha, who's the next artist who's gonna get an Ibanez RGA Jackson signature ?



I just want a cross-over: Misha's shape, Broderick's finish + specs.



ASoC said:


> The hardware is supposed to be black, so that photo clearly has some color balancing issues



Bad overhead lighting, not balance. But between bad camera + bad lighting vs. good camera + good lighting + heavy post processing, I'm not really sure which of the photosets is more indicative of reality!


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Nagash said:


> So after Chris Bro and Misha, who's the next artist who's gonna get an Ibanez RGA Jackson signature ?



After reading your comment I just realised how dumb guys at Ibanez were, even tho it's my favourite brand. They could've made the RGA line HUGE and I mean HUGE. Think about that white maple top Broderick LACS being released...think about them holding onto Misha back when he had the RGA prestige. Damn. 
I'm glad they made the JBM happen tho, Jake deserves it and I love that guitar !
Getting back to the sig...yeah, I was super excited when I read the title..but when I saw the pics I went like meeeeeeh, it doesn't have that bulb mojo, it doesn't make say DAYUUUM. Well, hope they fix it 'till NAMM


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 10, 2014)

CMCgtrs said:


> Will do. Sorry about this. Anyway, I have to delete this thread. Jackson didn't want this leaked yet. So I have to pull it down.


 
You didn't even start this thread...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 10, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> You didn't even start this thread...



They started a thread that got merged in with another.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 10, 2014)

thisismrfrenzy said:


> After reading your comment I just realised how dumb guys at Ibanez were, even tho it's my favourite brand. They could've made the RGA line HUGE and I mean HUGE. Think about that white maple top Broderick LACS being released...think about them holding onto Misha back when he had the RGA prestige. Damn.
> I'm glad they made the JBM happen tho, Jake deserves it and I love that guitar !
> Getting back to the sig...yeah, I was super excited when I read the title..but when I saw the pics I went like meeeeeeh, it doesn't have that bulb mojo, it doesn't make say DAYUUUM. Well, hope they fix it 'till NAMM



I keep wondering where everyone gets the sales numbers on guitars for Ibanez to make wild statements saying Ibanez was dumb for discontinuing a series. They weren't selling enough of them to be profitable so they stopped making it. That's how a business works. Misha, Jake, Broderick - these are niche guitars for niche players guys. It's neat having a signature, but how many units are they actually going to move in comparison to other guitars in the manufacturers series? If they don't sell, they get discontinued. 

I think the new Misha Jacksons looks fantastic. People were begging for them to be made into a production model and now that they have been, the typical "it needs to be _______ colored/ needs floyd / needs to be neck thru etc" comes out. I get that the main complaint is going to be cost, but a signature USA Jackson guitar isn't cheap.


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 10, 2014)

I honestly don't get some of the complaints. Of course no guitar off any rack will look as good as Misha's. He stages the photos. We all do when we post NGDs. Get the light and angle just right so the grain really pops. And the grain doesn't seem all that bad to me in the photos. Seems plenty figured. And we all know that a USA Jackson isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 10, 2014)

Jackson introduces a really cool model, and everybody complains because the top isn't as nice as the one Bulb got.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 10, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Jackson introduces a really cool model, and everybody complains because the top isn't as nice as the one Bulb got.



Plus it's a pretty damn nice top, too.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...
(because color and flame overlays never hurt)
sorry


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah I just don't get all of the griping about the top and the finish. Can you get the same color on a $300 Agile? Yes. Can you even get a nice figured maple veneer on said Agile? Yes. Is that Agile going to play anywhere near as nice as this USA Jackson? I seriously doubt it. You can get many different colors and many different types of exotic veneer tops on an Agile for way less than this Jackson costs. So maybe you guys should just stick with your Agiles and let the rest of the world enjoy this Jackson.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 10, 2014)

I vote to keep pics of mockups and Agiles out of this thread please!

This guitar will be amazing, the pic on the first page is amazing, the figuring is amazing, and Jackson Custom Shop stuff is amazing. If you wont ever be buying one of these then your opinion isnt valid. Jackson is in this for the business. If your giving them no business then they dont care about you. These will sell.

Ive played and checked out enough Jackson CS stuff to know that these will be over the top nice in playability and feel. They look great too!


----------



## stevexc (Dec 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah I just don't get all of the griping about the top and the finish. Can you get the same color on a $300 Agile? Yes. Can you even get a nice figured maple veneer on said Agile? Yes. Is that Agile going to play anywhere near as nice as this USA Jackson? I seriously doubt it. You can get many different colors and many different types of exotic veneer tops on an Agile for way less than this Jackson costs. So maybe you guys should just stick with your Agiles and let the rest of the world enjoy this Jackson.



Well, it's not exactly the same as (one of) his custom guitar(s) that was handmade for him. So that's terrible.

Only on SSO... "$10,000 barebones super-strat? Yes please! Oh, but the Misha sig's overpriced for the specs. Agile's the exact same but better (on paper)."


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 10, 2014)

How much does a Mayones Bulb sig cost?


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 10, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Well, it's not exactly the same as (one of) his custom guitar(s) that was handmade for him. So that's terrible.
> 
> Only on SSO... "$10,000 barebones super-strat? Yes please! Oh, but the Misha sig's overpriced for the specs. Agile's the exact same but better (on paper)."



I didn't even think of that comparison. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> How much does a Mayones Bulb sig cost?



Over 4k


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't get the people complaining about specs or tops or anything, the guitar looks great is spec'd great and probably plays great. 

The Broderick is priced the same and they seem to sell pretty well. I just wanna know what MAP on these is gonna be so I can decide what I wanna do


----------



## Angelus (Dec 10, 2014)

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 10, 2014)

I can't wait to see the seven string version. I have always preferred ESP over Jackson but this model is so tempting.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> I can't wait to see the seven string version. I have always preferred ESP over Jackson but this model is so tempting.



*facepalm* I totally just noticed this was a 6. That's fantastic and puts it on my radar now...


----------



## andyjanson (Dec 10, 2014)

This thread is amazing. I don't understand - look at the top on it. Actually look at it. That is a REALLY good looking quilt. Don't like the colour? Pick another finish. Seriously, if someone got that top on ANY other guitar, people would be like 'sweet quilt bro!'. At the end of the day, wood varies; it's a natural material and besides, I kind of feel like nothing could possibly have lived up to the hype of us finally getting the Jackson bulb signature that pretty much this entire forum has been demanding. Though my guitar needs are pretty much met for the moment so I won't be getting one anytime soon, I'm sure this is/will be an absolute stunner - so let's wait for the official release and pictures before we start drawing comparisons between a USA Jackson and an Agile on the strength of some pretty mediocre leaked pics. Seriously, we're all mad.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.premierguitar.com/ext/resources/images/content/2014-10/Rig-Rundown/per7-WEB.jpg


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 10, 2014)

^ It's just the normal bitching about other people's signature specs as if it was their signature  Happens all the time, with the Dino Cazares Sig, and pretty much anything ever posted here.

"I would totally buy this if it had xxxxxxx"
"Needs a xxxxxx, and I would buy it"







And seriously? This looks amazing, since when has this been considered a bad top? There's going to be 5 finish options and it looks great and well figured on this, sometimes I wonder if some people even buy guitars for anything other than the tops nowadays.

Good on him though man, a signature guitar of this quality in 5 different options isn't something every guitarist is offered. The Amber one might actually be pretty cool, I'll keep my eye out for these during NAMM


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a Custom Shop Jackson Soloist. Look, these are fantastic guitars - so playable and they sing beautifully. Anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't know what they're talking about, it's built like a tank. 

Given my experience with Jackson USA, I could totally splash $3k on this (my own model cost $2k, black finish, no top or anything). I must admit the burst is a little too white for my liking (I don't like any kind of burst in general), but if I pick it up and it plays amazing, I'm totally buying it.


----------



## Pav (Dec 10, 2014)

andyjanson said:


> This thread is amazing. I don't understand - look at the top on it. Actually look at it. That is a REALLY good looking quilt. Don't like the colour? Pick another finish. Seriously, if someone got that top on ANY other guitar, people would be like 'sweet quilt bro!'. At the end of the day, wood varies; it's a natural material and besides, I kind of feel like nothing could possibly have lived up to the hype of us finally getting the Jackson bulb signature that pretty much this entire forum has been demanding. Though my guitar needs are pretty much met for the moment so I won't be getting one anytime soon, I'm sure this is/will be an absolute stunner - so let's wait for the official release and pictures before we start drawing comparisons between a USA Jackson and an Agile on the strength of some pretty mediocre leaked pics. Seriously, we're all mad.



I'm not mad. I think this looks like a really nice guitar and I may want one.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

McKay said:


> I'm super happy that Jackson are doing well, they've been my favorite guitar company since forever.



I honestly feel this company has dropped considerably. They're still releasing the same models since forever, good to see them change things up a bit.


----------



## narad (Dec 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> http://www.premierguitar.com/ext/resources/images/content/2014-10/Rig-Rundown/per7-WEB.jpg



Now _that_ I would buy.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

narad said:


> Now _that_ I would buy.



Definitely. Much prefer it without the whole fading color. Either way, I'd still try it. 

Is there any chance the pictures we saw are just a prototype?

I would rather the burst go from this -








to this:


----------



## Xaios (Dec 10, 2014)

andyjanson said:


> This thread is amazing. I don't understand - look at the top on it. Actually look at it. That is a REALLY good looking quilt. Don't like the colour? Pick another finish. Seriously, if someone got that top on ANY other guitar, people would be like 'sweet quilt bro!'.



I don't think anyone is saying that the top is bad, per se. I would say, however, that it's not the proper top for the look they're going for. Too dark. It also looks like they just basically sprayed stain around the edges and didn't really shoot for the same quality of paintjob as Bulb's other Jackson guitars.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 10, 2014)

The top that is shown on the apparent production guitar is pretty awesome. Considering it's a carvetop, it's not a cheap piece of wood. In the two pics above, i'd be paying more for the one everyone is bagging on and a LOT less for the one on the 7 string.

I really dig the blue to clear burst...i thought it was one of the things that made this guitar really unique.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 10, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that the top is bad, per se. I would say, however, that it's not the proper top for the look they're going for. Too dark. It also looks like they just basically sprayed stain around the edges and didn't really shoot for the same quality of paintjob as Bulb's other Jackson guitars.



There's been a couple people saying that - narad most vocally (2nd page, 5th page).

Bear in mind this pic is SUPER washed out... and likely a prototype... and an example of a production guitar. IE not a one-off. IE every top will be different. IE the "quality" of the top and how it looks with the paintjob are entirely irrelevant - all that can be drawn from that photo is that what people will be able to buy is a blue burst over quilted maple.

It's just SSO jumping to conclusions based off no information, as per usual.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

stevexc said:


> There's been a couple people saying that - narad most vocally (2nd page, 5th page).
> 
> Bear in mind this pic is SUPER washed out... and likely a prototype... and an example of a production guitar. IE not a one-off. IE every top will be different. IE the "quality" of the top and how it looks with the paintjob are entirely irrelevant - all that can be drawn from that photo is that what people will be able to buy is a blue burst over quilted maple.
> 
> It's just SSO jumping to conclusions based off no information, as per usual.



I can't comment on what others think of the top. It's the paint job that just isn't as nice as I would've hoped.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 10, 2014)

The Mansour models from all of the other companies have the same blue burst around a natural center paint scheme. It is one of the things his models are known for. His personal Jacksons are the ones that are prototypes. If Jackson changed the finish, I am pretty certain they did it because he wanted it. It is his sig model after all.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

Yea you're probably right. Anyway, we'll see what pops up at NAMM and the price. Although I think it might be priced just like the broderick or a notch below.


----------



## narad (Dec 10, 2014)

stevexc said:


> There's been a couple people saying that - narad most vocally (2nd page, 5th page).
> 
> Bear in mind this pic is SUPER washed out... and likely a prototype... and an example of a production guitar. IE not a one-off. IE every top will be different. IE the "quality" of the top and how it looks with the paintjob are entirely irrelevant - all that can be drawn from that photo is that what people will be able to buy is a blue burst over quilted maple.
> 
> It's just SSO jumping to conclusions based off no information, as per usual.



Yea, I think the top has very inconsistent figuring, the staining is not performed well, and it is generally not very representative of Misha's own Jacksons. I'm allowed to have that opinion. It's not even crazy. You can have an opinion early, and you can have that same opinion with more facts, or you can revise it, and the world goes on. Personally I find my pov a lot more rational than thinking this is some crazy outlier and all the other guitars will be a lot more similar to Misha's own guitars (solid finishes aside) than this one. And in fact I'd love to be proved wrong - right now I consider Misha's worth ordering a full custom for.

Of course, depending where the price falls - I guess if that's in the $2-2500 range you can't ask for amazing tops from Jackson. But that doesn't make it any less of a bummer if it doesn't compare to Misha's actual guitars.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 10, 2014)

I actually really like it  I mean, I wouldn't shell out the cash wanted for it, but I really do like the top.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

narad said:


> Of course, depending where the price falls - I guess if that's in the $2-2500 range you can't ask for amazing tops from Jackson. But that doesn't make it any less of a bummer if it doesn't compare to Misha's actual guitars.



How likely is it they fall in that price range? I think it'll be significantly higher.


----------



## narad (Dec 10, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> How likely is it they fall in that price range? I think it'll be significantly higher.



I just wanted to be optimistic. The higher it goes, the more I have to "meh out" over that top.



possumkiller said:


> How much does a Mayones Bulb sig cost?





leonardo7 said:


> Over 4k



I got between $3400-$4k last time I spec'd out similar (better, actually). The evertune with TT frets - that one is pricey, the "regular" guitars are not particularly absurd.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd peg it at around $3k, likely a similar price point as the Broderick. We'll just have to wait and see if the top is indicative of what a typical model will look like.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 10, 2014)

considering i pay dealer price I'm 100% on board with this. 

also its a different finish then Misha's customs its obviously going to look different


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 10, 2014)

Wanna know what I think is wrong with the top? 

Its blue


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 10, 2014)

First and foremost, I don't see a problem with the top on the Misha sig. The quilt is beautiful and the burst is definitely something different.

Second, the Jackson shop has put some insane tops on guitars that are just above the $2K mark. Case in point is this B7 I used to have which was an astounding 5/8 - 3/4" thick. Man do I miss that thing.

I'm seriously considering one of these Misha sigs, they are gorgeous and the specs appeal to me much more than my Broderick does. Bolt on, non painted neck, 26.5" scale(probably), Hipshot bridge. Yes please.


----------



## mperrotti34 (Dec 10, 2014)

I honestly love the guitar. I cant wait to find out when I can get one and how much it till be.


----------



## AyrtonS (Dec 10, 2014)

About time. I'm definitely nabbing this as soon as it's released


----------



## VinnyShredz (Dec 10, 2014)

it has like a mid level esp/ltd look to me.. I dunno. I'm not into as much as I thought I'd be. At a decent price it'd be pretty coo tho


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

Wait till the promo HD pictures come out, they're going to make a lot of money off this.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 10, 2014)

The word of the Lord that spake unto Misha, "Go thee into the world and whore thyself unto to _all_ brands and leave none behind." And lo, Misha, being a man of Djod, went out unto the world and left no brand behind. For it was but a short time when Misha was out in the wild and was approached by Jackson, a land in the kingdom of FMIC, and was given a signature deal. Hosannah, the internet did shout with a monstrous voice, the chosen one has a signature! But as they didst find out, the price was too damn high and the choice of wood did not match the ....ing price bracket, and there was much rending of cloth and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Negav (Dec 10, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> Wait till the promo HD pictures come out, they're going to make a lot of money off this.



No doubt about that.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Dec 11, 2014)

molsoncanadian said:


> Probably because he claimed he wanted complete autonomy over what he played. Remember all the times he said "I dont take endorsement's because ect ect ect."
> 
> He probably sat down and did the math, and realized he is missing out on a pretty decent chunk of change considering the hordes of djent kids foaming at the mouth for an RG....err....jackson.
> 
> ...


Well I mean Misha is well organized. For his signature pickups and pedals he announced them with a demo all at the same time. I guess this is unofficial? The page is gone now too-_ if anyone noticed._ So more anticipation...? Oh well, doesn't matter I'm not buying it


----------



## _Mick_ (Dec 11, 2014)

Am I the only one thinking its weird that, after 7 pages of whinging and bitching, Misha still hasn't turned up yet?


----------



## Negav (Dec 11, 2014)

_Mick_ said:


> Am I the only one thinking its weird that, after 7 pages of whinging and bitching, Misha still hasn't turned up yet?



I was thinking about the same, we will get some spicy words when he comes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2014)

_Mick_ said:


> Am I the only one thinking its weird that, after 7 pages of whinging and bitching, Misha still hasn't turned up yet?




My guess is that he is likely waiting for the OFFICIAL announcement with quality pictures from the actual production guitars from Jackson before he posts about it. Seems to me like that guitar pictured was probably an early proto. Knowing Misha, he probably has talked with Jackson about keeping these guitars looking pro (especially since he has likely seen the debacle with Chris Letchford's Strandberg sig model pics vs what was delivered to customers) and that thing is just a prototype/demo guitar before the production guitars are built. I'd bet he wants to keep out of this thread until official stuff gets sent out. 

Seems to me that CMC f_u_cked up royally here and leaked bad/incorrect info and photos that were annoying/damaging to Jackson's launch which is why they immediately tried to have this info all nuked (including removing the pics blog post from their site that was linked at the beginning of all of this, but the pics were already saved by some folks it seems ) per Jackson's request. 

Give it a few weeks and I'm sure it will get cleared up when Jackson is ready to officially announce the sig model the way they intended to do it in the first place.  I'm sure they did not want early proto model shots taken with a shitty cell phone or cheap camera as the introduction to a USA sig model that's been in the works for a while now.  

CMC probably got their hands smacked by Jackson for leaking the info and causing the premature launch to look so bad. I'd imagine Misha is not thrilled about it either which is probably why he's not posting in here.  I know if it were my sig model being announced, this is not the way I'd want it to go down, and based on the slew of negative responses in the thread I can't imagine why he'd want to chime in here now either... can you blame him?


----------



## VinnyShredz (Dec 11, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> My guess is that he is likely waiting for the OFFICIAL announcement with quality pictures from the actual production guitars from Jackson before he posts about it. Seems to me like that guitar pictured was probably an early proto. Knowing Misha, he probably has talked with Jackson about keeping these guitars looking pro (especially since he has likely seen the debacle with Chris Letchford's Strandberg sig model pics vs what was delivered to customers) and that thing is just a prototype/demo guitar before the production guitars are built. I'd bet he wants to keep out of this thread until official stuff gets sent out.
> 
> Seems to me that CMC f_u_cked up royally here and leaked bad/incorrect info and photos that were annoying/damaging to Jackson's launch which is why they immediately tried to have this info all nuked (including removing the pics blog post from their site that was linked at the beginning of all of this, but the pics were already saved by some folks it seems ) per Jackson's request.
> 
> ...



Gotta agree with all this. Very unprofessional that these photos were leaked. I'd be pretty angry too if this was my signature getting leaked.


----------



## Negav (Dec 11, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> ...Real words by a real man...



Completely agree. I hope Misha sees your comment and sends you a free one. If he hasn't, by chance, thought about keeping it looking pro then I hope he sees this comment and put it in action.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2014)

Negav said:


> Completely agree. I hope Misha sees your comment and sends you a free one. If he hasn't, by chance, thought about keeping it looking pro then I hope he sees this comment and put it in action.



Haha Misha is an old friend of mine ("I was friends with him back when he was just a kid recording with a POD XT in his apartment!" /hipster ) so I know him well enough to have a good idea as to what's going on here.  It's really unfortunate that things went the way they did here, the sig has been brewing for a while and the launch should have been left to Jackson/Misha to announce properly when they felt it was ready, CMC kinda screwed the pooch on this one.  

I'm looking forward to the actual launch when pics of the actual production guitars will be provided and the information will be accurate, it's a really cool model (not a ton of guitars out there with basswood bodies and thick figured maple caps outside of Suhr/Anderson type guitars) and I'm excited to try one finally!  I haven't seen the final price yet but if it's not bad, I'm quite tempted to grab one as I've loved the USA Jackson stuff I've owned in the past!  Plus basswood alone =/= basswood + thick maple cap, it's actually a fairly different-sounding instrument than one made with a solid basswood body, so I wouldn't go hating on the wood choice just yet.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 11, 2014)

Neg'd for not liking a guitar? I swear this forum used to contain smarter people...


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 11, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Neg'd for not liking a guitar? I swear this forum used to contain smarter people...



Teenagers...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## stevexc (Dec 11, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Neg'd for not liking a guitar? I swear this forum used to contain smarter people...



Of all the posts from people not liking it, I gotta say yours was one of the most reasonable. Probably just a Mansoor fanboy.


----------



## asher (Dec 11, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Probably just a Mansoor fanboy *Mansour* .



FTFY a la the initial and repeated typo.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 11, 2014)

Misha has had some amazing metallic and sparkle (IICR) blue guitars. I'd PERSONALLY take a solid finish over the burst. I actually dig just about every spec on this guitar but the tops from Jackson can be pretty inconsistent which can hugely effect the look of the burst. Ordering one, I'd like to know what I'm getting.

That said, if they get the bursts down and consistent, it's a non-issue.



possumkiller said:


> Periphery Fans...



Fix'd that for you.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 11, 2014)

According to the original information, this is supposed to come in a couple of solid colours also.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 11, 2014)

The thing that really upsets me is that it's not orange like his Aristedes. 0/10, Jackson.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 11, 2014)

Orange would excite me...


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 11, 2014)

I know people hate on black satin now but I would like to see it in that color. Black satin really shows off a guitars curves and sculpting.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> Misha has had some amazing metallic and sparkle (IICR) blue guitars. I'd PERSONALLY take a solid finish over the burst. I actually dig just about every spec on this guitar but the tops from Jackson can be pretty inconsistent which can hugely effect the look of the burst. Ordering one, I'd like to know what I'm getting.
> 
> That said, if they get the bursts down and consistent, it's a non-issue.
> 
> ...



I love the way they tape off the natural faux binding on the maple tops (i.e. not just the edge binding like PRS, but rather it includes part of the top of the top itself) so if I got one I'd be inclined to go that way, but those curves combined with the BMW opaque "Laguna Seca Blue" finish or the Teal Blue Sparkle would look INCREDIBLE.  I'd hit it!


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 11, 2014)

So is it cool to post pictures of other colors of this sig or would I be a major douche for doing so?

They have a finish in purple that looks pretty sick


----------



## stevexc (Dec 11, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> So is it cool to post pictures of other colors of this sig or would I be a major douche for doing so?
> 
> They have a finish in purple that looks pretty sick



You have my attention sir


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...kson-custom-shop-6-amber-tiger-eye-quilt.html

This is the colour I would get.

Edit: Notice that the headstock says only Made In USA and there is no Custom Shop logo. Don't know if that means anything.


----------

